# Which Primarch?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

If you could be one Primarch which would it be and why?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Lion el Johnson..........because......................well just because


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, Lion.


Or maybe Sanguinius before he died? Horus maybe too.


----------



## Orffer (Oct 25, 2007)

Ferrus Mallus

Being able to shape metal with my own hands...

Regards
Orffer


----------



## craigus (Oct 4, 2007)

Probable Konrad curze


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Probably Magnus:laugh: Or Russ.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Either Vulkan or Magnus ... probably Vulkan


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Magnus of course.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Bet you can't guess mine  a close second however is corax cause he looks cool and hes got just as good a chance of being alive as russ or khan


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

the one the only drum roll please...................Lion El'Jonson


----------



## Magnus (Oct 27, 2007)

Quite obviously Magnus.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd choose Russ, personally.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

The Lion or Sanguinius they have the best personalities in the Horus heresy series=]perhaps Guilliman for holding the Imperium together lol


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Logar!...word bearer to the end :victory:


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Roboute Guilliman for his brilliance... Codex Astartes is/was a wonderfull document which not only teaches how to organize and guide a near perfect (at least most well rounded) force but also left teachings on how to guide a planets growth so as to not ruin it beyond use.

Not to mention that I also play a Codex Ultramarines force contrary to the normal space marine player


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ultramarines are sooo bland.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Alpharius. His troops were able to survive several thousand years behind the enemy lines. He must've done something right.

Not to mention that chicks dig big, secretive guys.


----------



## DAMIAN_102 (Sep 24, 2007)

no doubt it would be the lion i love that he knocked russ spark out in one punch lol


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

either leman russ or vulkan


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

DAMIAN_102 said:


> no doubt it would be the lion i love that he knocked russ spark out in one punch lol


He hit him with a power fist


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i'd love to be Konrad Curze, or night haunter as he is most commonly known. as for why it'd have to be because he beat the CRAP outta rogal dorn (Lightning Tower short story from Games day this year) and was quite clearly evil before Horus had even thought about rebelling. he was one nasty piece of work.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Ultramarines are sooo bland.


They may be bland but they are the perfect example of the Codex Astartes and surely that guides all marines and they should follow the Ultramarines lead?=]
But we won't know Guilliman's personality until Battle for the Abyss comes out will we?(Next Horus Heresy book after Legion)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Jase said:


> i'd love to be Konrad Curze, or night haunter as he is most commonly known. as for why it'd have to be because he beat the CRAP outta rogal dorn (Lightning Tower short story from Games day this year) and was quite clearly evil before Horus had even thought about rebelling. he was one nasty piece of work.


Only cause he turned physco and had no idea what he was doing


----------



## Delta7 (Nov 22, 2007)

The Blessed Sanguinius...

Even Horus acknowledged '...It should have been his...' when talking about which Primarch should have been honoured as Warmaster...

The Lord of the Angels, a classic tragic hero, greatest victories in life & death...and he had wings...:biggrin:

Cheers,


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Lion El Johnson because he is awesome


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

The Lion. Or maybe Magnus. I like psykers.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Corax Or Konrad Cruze

They are both kinda similer in my mind - both have styles of warfare I like - quick, hard and fast. Nobody knows where your going to hit next. Konrad also uses the very valuable tool of fear. Corax is very grounded. 

They are also both tragic heros. Kondrad for going nuts and rebelling due to the stress of the situation and his visions (and the dubious legality of his role in the Crusade - wether the Emporer did or didn't use him as a scape goat). Corax for doing what he did to the chapter - in the chapters best interests though.

Tough choice - I'd probably have to go with Corax - I'm a big one for loyalty. (Thats basicaly the only reason I would go with Corax though) in my mind they are equal in coolness). If Konrad hadn't turned tratior I would have gone with him.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Either Sanguinius or Russ. Russ because then I'd be a Space Viking, Sanguinius because he's just too awesome not to be.

Dragonlover


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

horus for me.... magnus close second


----------



## Cfreak (Oct 3, 2007)

Bishop120 said:


> Not to mention that I also play a Codex Ultramarines force contrary to the normal space marine player


Let's all point and laugh at the smurf-man! Hahaha, smurfman, smurfman!


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

[[Lorgar FTW]]


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd have to go for the Primarch of the Second Legion, whatever he and it are called, for being so damned enigmatic.

But not the Eleventh, they're so, like, nobody. Pfff.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Lorgar is a heretic. How could you?


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

Lorgar roolz, dont hate just cause he's on the better side 

[[I do believe the entire Crusade was, for a time, entrusted to a now dead Heretic by the unquestionably perfect Emperor- space marines and their primarchs are flawed, all are susceptible, so can you blame Lorgar for embracing his other side?]]

i'm not going for "historical" accuracy, just one reason I chose Chaos over the Imperium


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Lorgar, or maybe Perturabo. Loyalists...er. Russ. He's cool. 

-Dirge


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

At one point he was trusted. But then Erebus tricked him while he was dying. He was lead to believe that The Emperor was trying to conquer everything.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

bloodhound said:


> He was lead to believe that The Emperor was trying to conquer everything.


Um... wasn't he, though?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Angel Sanguinius. Honestly, he was the greatest of the Primarchs, and it was pretty undisputed even among his brothers. If you could be a living icon of holiness, why pass that up? I mean, there is the whole issue of foresight, and I'm not sure I'd want to know how I was going to buy it, but I guess that comes with the whole epitome of nobility thing. And there's just something appealing about the halo and the wings. It'd be kind of nice to be able to skip the horrible, horrible, congested traffic and just fly wherever. And while Sanguinius would NEVER do such a thing, I'd get a kick out of dropping water balloons on pedestrians. Oh, so many uses for the wings...

But more practically, most of the Primarchs were either psychopaths, power-hungry thugs, or emotionally needy little pricks. The Angel was the only one who was the embodiment of perfection. He wasn't a thug like Leman Russ or Jaghatai Khan-- quite the opposite, really... pretty selfless across the board if you look at his track record, he wasn't a bloody nut like Curze or Angron, and he wasn't outrageously insecure like Lorgar or Fulgrim. There was no scrap of cowardice anywhere, like with Lion El Johnson (let's face it, he was waiting to see who won...), or bitterness over his lot like Perturabo or Alpharius. The Angel was flawless where it mattered.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have to agree with The Son of Horus here that Sanguinius was the most perfect Primarch. Had he not been fighting for days on end defending the Emporers palace and had the crap kicked out of him by a Bloodthirster daemon before he was able to kill the daemon he would have totally kicked the crap out of Horus.

Tho it does still stand that Leman Russ is the only one who ever defeated the Emporer in combat and in battles of skill.

I still stand by my previous post though... I would be Roboute Guilliman if I could.


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

bloodhound said:


> At one point he was trusted. But then Erebus tricked him while he was dying. He was lead to believe that The Emperor was trying to conquer everything.


kinda pertaining to the fact that even though Erebus was corrupted first, Both him and Horus were corrupted.

I think the main flaw is that they're all related to the Emperor, and the Emperor, however smally, is related to man

..kinda general, but my limited take on it


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Lorgar was the first to be corrupted... Lorgar then corrupted his legion.. kinda hard to fight an enemy you dont even know your fighting.. Horus didnt stand a chance. The Emporer could have saved Horus had he not let himself be beat so bad before he unleashed on Horus.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> The Angel Sanguinius. Honestly, he was the greatest of the Primarchs, and it was pretty undisputed even among his brothers. If you could be a living icon of holiness, why pass that up? I mean, there is the whole issue of foresight, and I'm not sure I'd want to know how I was going to buy it, but I guess that comes with the whole epitome of nobility thing. And there's just something appealing about the halo and the wings. It'd be kind of nice to be able to skip the horrible, horrible, congested traffic and just fly wherever. And while Sanguinius would NEVER do such a thing, I'd get a kick out of dropping water balloons on pedestrians. Oh, so many uses for the wings...
> 
> But more practically, most of the Primarchs were either psychopaths, power-hungry thugs, or emotionally needy little pricks. The Angel was the only one who was the embodiment of perfection. He wasn't a thug like Leman Russ or Jaghatai Khan-- quite the opposite, really... pretty selfless across the board if you look at his track record, he wasn't a bloody nut like Curze or Angron, and he wasn't outrageously insecure like Lorgar or Fulgrim. There was no scrap of cowardice anywhere, like with Lion El Johnson (let's face it, he was waiting to see who won...), or bitterness over his lot like Perturabo or Alpharius. The Angel was flawless where it mattered.


 
I agree with you for the most part but there are one or two others who wern't needy little pricks etc.

Vulkan - not really any flaws in him that I can find?

Corax - the same - he only turned into a nut job after watching half his legion get butchered and betrayed by his brothers.

The chances are - if the position had been reveresed and the Emporor got to Horus first, had defeated him but still been placed in the Golden Throne then Sanguinuis would probably have done a nut and become a bit like Corax or Russ etc

But those are just my thoughts


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Vulkan left his legion when they needed him the most.. at least the Space Wolves were well off when Leman Russ left them. So far Vulkan has come off as one of the least developed primarchs. Corax was a nut job. He pushed his legion almost to the point of destruction with his efforts to speed their recovery. It matters not that he did it all for the greater good... what he did was wrong and the outcome was horrible. He was weak.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Corax is only seen as that because it didn't work. If it had worked he would have been placed in the same leagues as Robarte.

As for Vulkan - I agree with you - he needs a shit load more developing. Basically all we know is hes black, could work metal well and liked killing lizards.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Sanguinius. Of all of them, I believe he was the most pure and selfless. Perfection in every way Fulgrim could never be.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Corax used the risky process of gene-seed zygote acceleration. Despite warnings of the terrible creatures that might be created, Corax ordered the Apothecaries of the Legion to use it.

There are no records of the first results of the process, but it was stated that the monstrosities created using these techniques were herded into battle by their brethren; barely one in ten able to even hold a bolter, let alone use it. Amongst these, there might have been one in a hundred with a stable enough genome to become an actual Space Marine.

It wasn't until nearly a century after the Heresy that the Legion was able to fight in meaningful numbers. Corax barely rebuilt his Legion. The dungeons below the Raven Guard's fortress monastery were filled with the howls of the deformed monsters created by his order. He agonised over what should be done with the bloodthirsty monsters. After much agonising, he finally decided that he should administer the Emperor's Peace to every single one of them, personally. He did so, praying for both their souls along with his.

Following this, Corax is said to have locked himself away, praying for forgiveness from the Emperor for his transgressions. A year after he had locked himself away, Corax emerged, haggard and wild-eyed. He commandeered a shuttle and left Deliverance (his home planet) for the Eye of Terror, leaving only a single word as his valediction, "Nevermore...".

Now if that doesnt scream out of his bloody mind I dont know what does.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont think that proves he's a nut job, i think it proves he's so devoted to helping the emperor and the imperium he would go to any lengths bar turning to chaos. He then sacrificed himself by heading towards the eye of terror which he was probably commanded to do by the emperor the same as leman russ. I like Corax, its a shame him as well as vulkan and ferrus (used to be, before his character was totally abused in fulgrim) never got the proper development. 

One person comes close to Sanguinius, Rogal Dorn! ;-)


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well they never said that he went towards the Eye of Chaos.. only that he left with the words "Nevermore..." which could be anything... who knows.. he might have turned to Chaos himself by that time.. or he could have just went out to be a wandering hermit who ignores everything. 

Dorn is cool.. a little hot headed but cool. Between Dorn, Guilliman and El Johnson I believe the Imperium could have been saved and ran a whole lot smoother if they had all joined together to become a Triumvirate leadership. All three of them were brilliant strategists and organizers.


----------



## Dartanyun (Nov 14, 2007)

Magnus the red. He didn't turn to chaos he was forced to. Manipulated by Horus and forced to join Tzeentch to save himslef and his legion. Even to this day his only real goal is knowledge.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

bloodhound said:


> At one point he was trusted. But then Erebus tricked him while he was dying. He was lead to believe that The Emperor was trying to conquer everything.





TauFireACoz said:


> Um... wasn't he, though?


well he was corrupted to believe the emperor was trying to elevate himself to becoming a God and had lied to them hiding the existence of Gods which got him all pissed off causing him to go heretic.=]


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Bishop120 said:


> I have to agree with The Son of Horus here that Sanguinius was the most perfect Primarch. Had he not been fighting for days on end defending the Emporers palace and had the crap kicked out of him by a Bloodthirster daemon before he was able to kill the daemon he would have totally kicked the crap out of Horus.
> 
> Tho it does still stand that Leman Russ is the only one who ever defeated the Emporer in combat and in battles of skill.
> 
> I still stand by my previous post though... I would be Roboute Guilliman if I could.



Although he was good he could not of killed Horus GW even states 'even at his prime sanguinius stood no chance against the combined might of the 4 chaos Gods' but he would've killed the bloodthirster with ease=] 
He is the least flawed but saying the Lion was waiting it out is a incorrect thing to say as he was held up by Caliban although that is what other chapters say and they know nothing of the events of Caliban so he was not a coward=D


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Bishop120 said:


> Corax used the risky process of gene-seed zygote acceleration. Despite warnings of the terrible creatures that might be created, Corax ordered the Apothecaries of the Legion to use it.
> 
> There are no records of the first results of the process, but it was stated that the monstrosities created using these techniques were herded into battle by their brethren; barely one in ten able to even hold a bolter, let alone use it. Amongst these, there might have been one in a hundred with a stable enough genome to become an actual Space Marine.
> 
> ...


Thats from index astartes seems to me he went to the eye of terror.


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Rogal Dorn!!!!!!


----------



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

Corax, stealth, intelligence and he was paper white with coal black eyes and hair, a true warrior indeed and a mystery, they need to draw him so i can see what he looks like


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Sanguinius was flawless where it mattered.


Until he got the crap kicked out of him by Horus. lol. Couldn't resist.

-Dirge


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

*clense through fire glory to the 11th*

Primarch CAG 
I serve one and he is dead all who stand in our way shall be clensed through fire be it alien,freak, or triator. All who stand in the way of the 11th will burn!! 

glory to the eternal war machines of the 11th! 


Glory beyond DEATH!!!!!

The universe will burn for failing our Father!!!


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Sanguinius, or Robute Guilliman

They have the most integrity and honor.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Got to be Russ, he is just so cool, and the fact he might be alive still is a bonus :grin:


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd have to change gender, but if I did I'd choose Vulkan. Like me, he's a Blacksmith and artisan. Like me he cares about people, especially those less powerful than himself, and less able to defend themselves. He values honor *and* humility. He was self-sufficent and reliant and taught others to be so.

Humility is an awesome trait to have. It shows through his sons and the people of his homeworld, as do all of his traits.

Sister Sin


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Have to go with..............Alpharius he was a bit pissed off at being created and found last that he invented new ways to kill his enemies. through craftiness


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, a lot of similar choices. I cant believe noones mentioned mortarion. He's the bomb.
BTW, IMO, Dorn, Gulliman, Sanguinius and Horus are bland as hell.
And Fulgrim comes out of his novel looking like a cock, but thats just Graham MacNeil's inability to develop a decent character.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Roboute Guilliman because he's da best :laugh: 
Im a true Ultramarine till i die :fuck:


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Rogal Dorn.


----------



## michaelsmith (Dec 5, 2007)

Probably Magnus


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm For Angron purely because He's Khorne


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

on "pandawithissues's post" i cant believe i never said mortarion he is the bomb no doubt about it, so on that note

MORTARION


----------



## Raith (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd be the Emperor.

Now bow down to me….

All of you


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Sigismund, hes not a primarch. But hes the coolest.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Lion El'Jonson, as I imagiene him to look a lot like chuck Norris.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

out off the primarchs that got found again by the emporer mortarion had the best story imo on barburas getting trained by his lord and then fled to the village to see that there human like him... and how he trained them to be "his death guard" and slayed his ex overlord and then the emporer came and he challenged mortarion to climb the highest peak of barburas to kill the greatest rebel over lord and the poisonous gasses were to strong for him to handle so he bowed to the emporer and swore hiss alleigence...


----------



## he who is doom (Dec 12, 2007)

i would be Perturabo the greatist primarch of all


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

foulacy said:


> horus for me.... magnus close second


You've shocked me I'd have thought you would have chosen Mortarion lol


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Gore Hunter said:


> You've shocked me I'd have thought you would have chosen Mortarion lol


haha ano i forgot about him on my first post :|
been a so called chaos till i die player that isnt good lol

but yer like i said mortarion for me allthough magnus is a good second... horus is in top 3 because he started the whole chaos marines thing


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeh I agree I would Have Angron, Mortarion and then Horus Though I don't like Tzeentch much No Offense to anyone I just don't like the Thousand Sons


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd have to say the Lion (I love the story of the Lion and the Wolves rivalry, a traitor personally insults Russ, the Lion refuses to let Russ ruin his excellent plans, kills traitor, Russ and Lion fight, the Lion knocks Russ out with a single punch while he laughs, and leaves before he wakes up). Otherwise i'd say Magnus the Red, as tzeetch is my favourite Chaos god.


----------



## CrimsonLizard (Dec 16, 2007)

Just because someone has to be the bigger smurf, 

Roboute Gulliman.......even though he got whacked by something with tentacles.


----------



## veteran1759 (Jan 4, 2008)

It has to be Horus before his fall. After that probaly either Russ or the Lion as they are some of the most dynamic characters in the whole scheme, oh and the Haunter


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Out of the loyal ones, either Sanguinius or Russ, with the Lion as a close third.

From the traitors, either Lorgar or Fulgrim, with Konrad as a close third.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

torn between Konrad and Magnus, why? well i like the use of fear tactics, and i also like tzeentch, plus Magnus only turned traitor for saving his legion and trying to save horus konrad cos he attacked wrong guy or something


----------



## Captain Micha (Nov 2, 2007)

Vulkan.. because he actually makes things. 

Maybe Rogal Dorn... for being the kid that had his sand castle washed away one too many times.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

I would be Mortarion because

a) He looks like the grim reaper
b) he's a primarch
and c) He a NURGLE WORSHIPER (YAY NURGLE!)


----------



## Captain Micha (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you know how many diseases Mortarion carries? I mean if anyone carried more diseases than James Bond or James Kirk...


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

it would definitely be Mortarion lol


----------



## Captain Micha (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure at least one of the two has diseases that even Mortarion did not know existed though. can see them all standing in a shower after a gym session now. Mortarion looks over at James Kirk. "Ewww dude what the hell is that thing?"

Kirk "That ... well it's my man parts...."

"But why is it... is it staring at me? and how did you get it to scream?" 

"Nurgle rot...."

"Please tell me you are kidding right...." 

My least favorite Primarch is probably Alpharius... whiney little emo...


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Lion El'Jonson
knocks out the space viking with a single punch
represent :victory:


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

Rogal Dorn


Well I am rather biased, but its also the reason why I started my Imperial Fists.

They were the opposite of my Space Wolves; stoic, conservative and hard core loyal to the end.

I don't feel the Index Astartes is good guide go by, too many widely skewed opinions of the primarchs depending on who tells the story...

With the Horus Heresy Series, I feel that Dorn has finally been vindicated as the most humble and stoic of the Primarchs.

He took his orders to build the Imperial Palace dutifully. The other primarchs felt it would have been a slight to their egos if they could no longer win glory at the vanguard of the expedition fleets.

Dorn held no such pretenses. 

He also possessed the best military mind out of all the Primarchs.

Some may have been more gifted in actual combat; Gulliman was a master at logistics and planning of long-term campaigns. He was great at making worlds and systems self-sufficient and productive again after compliance. 

He may not have been the most charismatic of the brothers; but Dorn the was the best general. 

I think it would be much harder to remain grounded and level as a Primarch. Think of how easy it would have been to start believing in your own god-hood with all the faculties the Primarchs were born with. Knowing everyone held you in awe and adulation.

Dorn sought to be as humanistic as he could.

He was also appointed Supreme Commander of the Loyalist forces after Horus turned from the Emperor's light.....

It was he who found the dying Emperor and saved what remained of the Emperors life by installing Him in the Golden Throne.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sons of Russ said:


> He may not have been the most charismatic of the brothers; but Dorn the was the best general.
> 
> Dorn sought to be as humanistic as he could.


I wouldn't agree with saying that Dorn was the best general - he was the best at building baracades - thats why he was put in charge of fortifying the Emporers Palace, just in same way Gulliman was a expert at logistics, Cruze was the best at terror warfare, Khan at hit and run etc Dorn was the logical choice to do it. He would have seen it as a matter of honor and would have felt great shame if he had turned it down. If he had been the best general it would have been him named warmaster, not Horus.

As for him being as humanisitic as possible again I would disagree. That honor in my mind belongs to Vulcan. I mean after all his is about the only chapter who today live amounst their people. In Flight when we meet Dorn he came off as a bit of a arrogant tosser to me.


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

Firstly, to all who wants to be Lion...ARE YOU INSANE?! DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE IMPLYING?! I'd rather die than be gay! in other words, i'd rather be Sanguinius than Lion. I mean Lion?! Seriously?! lol(look up Lionel Johnson, the poet, and you'll know why he's gay). Lion knocking Russ out? Lion is/was gay, He even took a cheapshot at Russ! Whats so great about Lion anyway? He's nowhere near as cool as Sanguinius or Russ, Russ could actually match the Emperor in a number of challenges. Magnus had special powers, Sanguinius had Wings, Horus was the Warmaster, Ferrus Manus had iron hands(lol), Fulgrim is the perfectionist and the first legion to bear the Aquila, Vulkan wrestles dinosaurs, Dorn defended the emperor at the palace, Khan was the Khan, Lorgar was pretty cool in his own right, Mortarion was tough as hell, Corax was the one who could penetrate any defense, Konrad Curze did what every vigilante hopes to do, Guilimann wrote a book, But what does Lion have? A special friend(Luther).

As for which primarch i'd be, Corax. Brains over brawn, Precision over Power, the unique ability to see the weakness in any foe that came before him, willing to do whatever it takes to achieve victory, he never gave up, even when his legion was shattered. That, my friends, is a winner.

Dorn is cool because he was just the most pride-filled of the lot, he has the blind loyalty and pride that inspires the same in others. In the legendary words of SyNidus(me): Skirts fail, FISTS DO NOT!(when comparing Lysander Termie assault with Deathwing)


----------



## Khorus (Jan 7, 2008)

Lorgar or Horus. Power and charisma cannot go wrong. If you can't lead people to do what you need them to, then you are just a follower. :laugh:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd go for Alpharius, and get myself some shades and a pimpin wig.
Aaaaaalllriiiiiight.

Besides, his legion just needs a paint job and they can be redeemed back to the emperor's side since they(used to, fluff-wise anyway, not sure if this is still valid) aren't usually too keen on daemon summoning. Also the underhandedness and sneakery is just brilliant.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

well i chose one of the unknown primarchs. they must have a good story not to be in 40k. would be interesting being a son of the emperor who totally got his legions records erased from existence.


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

Russ because he's a Space Barbarian. MORE ALE!!


----------



## Janus Blackheart (Jan 24, 2008)

Perturabo! I love seige warfare!


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Alpharius. Information is power.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Lion El'Johnson

i mean come on, i play Dark Angels :mrgreen:


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

probly Goku (FYI he's one of the missing Primarchs) :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Lorgar.

Think about it - Lorgar was the first to turn to Chaos, right? So, by his actions, the other legions fell to Chaos. The Chaos Legions exist because of him - they were effectively his pawns.

But then, wasn't he a pawn of the Chaos Gods in turn? Well no, the Word Bearers think they're better than Daemons. They don't serve Chaos, they _use_ it. The Chaos Gods didn't tempt Lorgar into turning traitor, he just saw the opportunity in them to do what he was going to do anyway.

So he turned 7 Legions traitor, used both the Chaos Gods and the newly formed Chaos Space Marines as his pawns, and was responsible for the Horus Heresy, the death of the Emperor and the doom of all mankind and the universe at large.

And why did he do it?

Because the Emperor told him off and put him in a bad mood. Beat _that_ Sanguinius, you lanky git.


----------



## mydogbitfulgrim (Feb 25, 2008)

Nighthaunter :crazy:


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i would say the lion like me he couldent speak untill a late age


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I've changed to Rogal Dorn I mean his Chapter is pretty much suicidal thanks to him


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

i forgot his name but, the dude from iron hands. He punched a c'tan in the mouth then stuck his hand in lava = ironhands. thats intense.

at least i think thast how his fluff goes


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

Ferrus Manus, Primarch of the Iron hands, i think thats the one you're refering to


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah its Ferrus Manus. But if i had to pick id be Sanguinius or Ferrus. Sanguinius cause of foresight and being able to fly and such. Ferrus becuase having liquid metal hands is just badass.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

SyNide said:


> Ferrus Manus, Primarch of the Iron hands, i think thats the one you're refering to


Not neccessarily, he could've been refering to that other Primarch with the iron hands.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think mine would Have to be either Lion El'Jonson because he's cool or Mortarion (you just can't say no to look like death and carry a killer scythe ^^) but I would mostly have to say lion cause his Helm is sweet


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Only ferrus manus had iron hands.

Are you thinking of Rogal Dorn, of the Imperial FISTS?


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

Only one primarch stuck his hands in lava and came out with iron hands. and that is Ferrus Manus.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

yep that guy..ferrus manus. which is iron hands in latin duh!. should of thought of that. that guy is cool. I would be him.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Note to self - irony _doesn't work_ over teh internets. ;P


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm addicted to death and zombies, i would so go mortarion. other then that i'm not a fan of the primarchs, instead enjoying the specail characters more. typhus rocks, and in a realy game ahriman would destroy abbadon. will over might...


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*My favourite Primarch...*

....is my two favourite Primarchs:wink:

Though I should just say Mortarion as I've ordered death guard and he's my Avatar.


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

i would be horus before he turned to chaos twin lightning claws and terminator armour so cool or i would be the lion


----------



## killer13 (Mar 7, 2008)

I would go with russ


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Fulgrim... pink armour and i like the story of him as well.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

I would be either Fulgrim, Konrad Curze, or Mortarion.


----------

